# Oakley Avalanche Lite Jacket



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Does anyone have it? If so, how do you like it? Does the length fit well - does it go to your waist or seem like a long length, etc.? Looks like a sweet jacket at a good price that I would want as long as I can make sure it fits well. Thanks!


----------

